# Why Not To Choose Organic.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

American Council on Science and Health News Release

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/10/op-ed-20-reasons-not-to-feed-your-family-organic-2015-10-05/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=da8f08856c-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-da8f08856c-296641129


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good points......


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I began to read this and began to refute most of the points. I opened Word, and went back to the beginning of the article and began to re-read. Got to the part where the author said "It challenged me to come up with some reasons not to feed your family organic and to make the point further I used the pro-organic campaigner's approach - like emotional blackmail"

Dang! They got me!

73, Mark


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

I shouldn't get into this too much since I work for an organic dairy, they might track me down!
But something I've noticed recently are more and more organic valley ads on the radio and Youtube. And with conventional milk plummeting to rock bottom for the first time in years I can't help but wonder if there is a new lobbying camaign going on in Washington. 
I've always had the opinion that there are so few farmers left in the US and it's such a financially tough business that there is no reason to be at each others throat. But then the feel gooders (non farmers) get in the middle and set the organic industry at the corporate dogs on raw meat game. The conventional industry has to fight back by implying their products are better which plays right into the hands of the loud mouth do gooders.. Nobody can find middle ground anymore, everything has to be good or bad, black or white, Republican or Democrat. No moderation!
That's my rant for the day.


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

Organizations that strive to have very credible sounding names and virtuous missions are often nothing more than puppets for their generous sponsors. "The American Council on Science and Health" is just another one of these. Fair and unbiased opinions are hard to come by these days.

usrkt.org/hall-of-shame/why-you-cant-trust-the-american-council-on-science-and-health/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fossil02818 said:


> Organizations that strive to have very credible sounding names and virtuous missions are often nothing more than puppets for their generous sponsors. "The American Council on Science and Health" is just another one of these. Fair and unbiased opinions are hard to come by these days.
> 
> usrkt.org/hall-of-shame/why-you-cant-trust-the-american-council-on-science-and-health/


I think this is the link you were trying to paste.....so you think RTK has a "fair and unbiased opinion"?

http://usrtk.org/

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

When the author reaches as his or her second point (of 20) child labor issues in Africa, credibility was lost. Really?

Don't like it, let the indusrry know with your pocketbook.

All 20 were REACHING. One size does not fit all.

I fail to understand how everything and everyone should be the same. Wasn't that the downfall of the USSR?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Deadmoose, I concur that "All 20 were REACHING. One size does not fit all." But in the author's defense, it was stated: "It challenged me to come up with some reasons not to feed your family organic and to make the point further I used the pro-organic campaigner's approach - like emotional blackmail" I was all ready to at-least attack her points on lack of substance (whether or not I agree with organic or not.

Again I concur "I fail to understand how everything and everyone should be the same. Wasn't that the downfall of the USSR?"
That went by the way of the dodo bird and State's rights. Now , some Federal (or feral?) nut-bag wearing a black dress and holding a wooden hammer 3000 miles away from me can legislate right past my local and/or State's laws.
So, to illustrate your point in a personal manner: I CHOOSE to do quasi-organic. I grow Henry Moore corn which is a strain of corn which was developed in the 1800's in the same section in the same township in which I live. I feed all that I grow. The water I give my livestock is from a well, so no fluoride no chlorine. The hay is fertilized with politicians' promises&#8230;er, I mean&#8230;um&#8230;manure. Now, to illustrate how REALLY stupid I am, I don't even try to market the manner in which my sheep are raised&#8230;they go sale-barn and get mixed right in with everything else. That begs the question of "why the heck would someone do something so moronic??" I dunno, same reason I dig postholes with a hand type digger when I own a 3pt hitch auger&#8230;I'm small time, I'm glutton for punishment, I like doing it 'cause I like to. That being said, I have no issues WHATSOEVER of someone else raising however THEY see fit for THEIR operation... and next year, I might too&#8230;if it suits me.
73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Quote:
That being said, I have no issues WHATSOEVER of someone else raising however THEY see fit for THEIR operation... and next year, I might too&#8230;if it suits me.

That is where I am going. Just because some nutjob throws cowpies @ conventional corn, doesn't mean they ahould throw back. Keep it for what it is worth-a small amount of fertilizer.

If someone chooses to be a vegetarian or vegan fine by me. Until they tell me "meat is ... bogus"

If they want to choose to eat what my food eats, thats one thing. But telling me to eat nothing but my food's food is not kosher.


----------

